
The Vulnerable World Hypothesis - kkdaemas
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1111/1758-5899.12718
======
raxxorrax
Just by skipping over it I think the counter measures proposed are worse than
the hypothetical dangers painted on the wall.

Overall I don't see the merits of the analysis. Super-stability through
extensive surveillance seems self defeating at some point.

